# How did you find out about Animal Crossing?



## SodaDog

I was looking at my Simpsons comic until i found an advert at the side about gamecube long time ago. I so wanted it but i got Wild World instead  (it looked so good)

Well, i got a copy of it from a pawn shop and i am playing it!


----------



## Yokie

My friend used to play Wild World, so later on I bought AC for the Wii and bam I was hooked for 2 years.


----------



## Kaiaa

My friend let me borrow her gamecube version and I went out to buy my own. Loved the series ever since.


----------



## StoneZack

my cousin told me about it, then my dad got me it.


----------



## .IE.

A relative of mine was playing Wild World, and I decided to see what it was like. I ended up buying my own Wild World, and I loved playing it.


----------



## MasterC

My cousin got Animal Crossing for her birthday and I checked it out and I was all like "Oh this looks cool,you can have a town!" And so I got it aswell.


----------



## toshiwoshi

I seen a flyer for the gamecube version in one of my mario games and bought it for my 7th birthday


----------



## [Nook]

It was a popular franchise by Nintendo.

That's my reason for playing any Nintendo game.


----------



## Phil

I bought the game for the Gamecube was hooked to the game for a long while. I've pllayed every AC game. Currently waiting for AC 3Ds.


----------



## Jake

My cousin was playing it so I bought it


----------



## Sable

i have  ACWW !! i basically live in the ds!! its my life ! best game ever!  the best part is joining with your friends (hint hint)


----------



## Tapa

A friend told me about the Gamecube version, it seemed kinda pointless so I kinda ignored his super excitedness about it. It wasn't until my cousin let me play Wild World for a few minutes that I got hooked on it.


----------



## Kaiaa

Funny story, well, not very funny....
The friend I heard about the GC version from came over the other day and I gave her my ACGC (and an assortment of GC games) because she lives on her own and had no form of entertainment for her GC


----------



## TheFarmboy

I was at Wal-Mart, and I saw a Strategy Guide for Wild World. I bought it, then sometime later, I got a DS for my Birthday as well as Wild World. I also remember seeing a room decorated like the Gamecube Version at a Childrens Hospital.


----------



## Brad

My sister was playing it and I was like, "Hey what'ya, wh-ohoho!" Then I bought it.


----------



## Keenan

My sister originally got it after my cousin suggested it, but I quickly kicked her off it. I then got ACCF because I had loved the game cube version so much.


----------



## Static

My sister showed this game to me on New Years Eve and it looked so fun so she gave it to me because she got over the game a few weeks after New Years Eve.


----------



## ThatACfan

Found out about it when one of my friends was playing it. I liked it then decided to get it for my self.


----------



## Ryusaki

My friend had it on DS and I liked it. Then I found out that some of my other friends liked it too so I started playing.


----------



## MygL

While browsing through, the new Nintendo Channel back then, I found videos about Wild World and looked amazing, then I searched and found out City Folk was coming soon, so I decided to buy that one instead. Good times.


----------



## Orenthal James.

omfg it was so long ago like i was five or s/t and i went into my brother's room and this game was on his gamecube and i started messing with the controls and omfg


----------



## annamalcrossing

I had purchased an R4 and was browsing around,Saw ACWW,clicked on it,played,loved it instantly.


----------



## cupcakeluv45

My friend and my cousin both had AC:WW. They both let me play their characters and I loved it!
Now I have all 3 versions, and I can't wait until the 3DS!!!


----------



## jebug29

I went to the flea market one day and there was this booth with some video games that I would always check out, and I saw Animal Crossing for the Gamecube, and it looked so cool that I had to get it XD.

Let me see... there's a date on it. 12/16/07 $15


----------



## naminji98

Orenthal James. said:


> omfg it was so long ago like i was five or s/t and i went into my brother's room and this game was on his gamecube and i started messing with the controls and omfg



Watching tv.
Going around nintendo.


----------



## froggy

My cousin hade ot and I played on it! Loved it!!!!!!


----------



## Prof Gallows

The gamecube version had just come out, and I saw it at toys r us and looked at the back of the box. and since I was a hardcore Harvest Moon fan, the similarities got me to buy it.


----------



## Corey O.

I started out with the gamecube version after spending the night at a friend's house and playing it on his console. After that first night of playing it, I was addicted. Then the following Christmas I got the game myself. I almost exploded I was so happy! After that, when Wild World came out, I bought it (but I was VERY disappointed that there were no holidays like Christmas), and then when City Folk came out, I also got it for Christmas. It's kinda funny now that I think about it....Every Animal Crossing game I got for Christmas. But, since the 3DS version is rumored to be out over the summer, it looks like I will get it for my birthday instead.


----------



## Celestefey

My dad used to play it all the time and I used to watch him. He practically let me take control of what he did, like making the patterns and naming them (after my best friend xD) and I would help him decorate his house. Then one day, I decided I would play it myself, and ever since then I've loved the series. Population Growing was the first ever game I played, that's why Animal Crossing has always been quite special to me. <3


----------



## RisingSun

I found it on a game exchange site that I used to be a part of for the Gamecube.  Got the game and got hooked almost immediately.  I remember the first time Groundhog day we had the game I had my kids sitting on my bed waiting for something to happen with it because we wanted to find out what would happen...we had the game for about a week at the time 

Ever since, we've been hooked, getting City Folk then Wild World.  My youngest and I are anxiously awaiting the 3DS version (we will each get our own copy )


----------



## Kip

I love all these stories!

Here's mine
I can't remember it all clearly but one day my older brother told me about Animal Crossing: Wild World and it sounded so exiting that i was hooked just from hearing about it. Then i think about a month later my brother was going to buy metroid prime hunters and so i tried to get him in trouble by telling my mom it was a shooting game XD so that way he'd have to change his mind about getting metroid so that way he'd have to get Animal Crossing Wild World (i used to be so mean XD). I could hardly wait for my parents to return from the store with the game. And when they finally did return, my brother played it at it looked like so much fun! but i wasn't able to play that day cause it was getting late. And when i did finally get my hands on it i was officially hooked.
After playing for years the game finally broke from being hacked... i was super sad. Then Like 5 months later City Folk was announced! I begged my parents for it (along with a Wii) and they said no. And about 1 month after its release my parents called me up to their room, and i thought i was in trouble but it turned out they had a surprise waiting! And it was a Wii along with Wii Sports!! everyone in my family knew about it except for me my older brother and my little siblings(i have many family members XD) Then i think the next day my brother asked for Mario Kart Wii & My mom ordered it! Then the day after, one of my other brothers kinda gave it away that my mom got... Animal Crossing City Folk! i was almost out of breath! ROFL! I played it for awhile then got bored of it after a year, I left the game sitting for another year and then decided to start playing it again (October 2010). I restarted cause my brother said they wont start playing again if the town didn't get rebuilt. When i started the new town not a day went by where i didn't play... infact i played for 7 hours+ everyday ._. until January 1st 2012 when my game broke... ... ... ... ... I'm very sad that i'm not able to play again but im hoping my parents will get me Animal Crossing 3DS! It would be super funny if animal crossing 3DS came out in 5 months. And in exactly 5 months it would be my birthday!    Also later on my brother did manage to get Metriod Prime Hunters (which i loved)

Wow what a long post! sorry if its too much!


----------



## Julie

My friend begged me to get it so I could play it online with her. But I think I played the game more than she even did... hehe


----------



## ACCFSuperstar

My story

I was at the video game rental store there was nothing else to play so I just decided to give animal crossing (game cube) a try
so I rented it then I played it then the next thing I knew I re rented it 5 times was hooked decided to buy it played from like March to December.


----------



## Spong3Holly

I saw an advert on TV for Wild World and I've been obsessed since I got it  2006-2012 ^_^


----------



## Volvagia

Well it was one of the first games I got for my DS. My brother got it for me and I absolutely loved it


----------



## Gandalf

I saw an add for the DS on tv once, with a promo at the end for WW. It didn't have a trailer at the time, so I just thought it was some stupid game about helping animals cross the road (i know wtf). A few months later I saw one of the trailers, knew I had to get it, loved animal crossing ever since


----------



## JKDOS

a Friend back in 2006 on Metroid Prime Hunters told me to buy Wild World. After that it it took off. I got interested and picked up a copy for GameCube, and just last chirstmas my sisters got a Wii for christmas, so I went to gamestop and bought them City Folk as a christmas gift for their Wii. 

Did I mention I heard back in 2010 that there was gonna be a AC game for the new Nintendo 3DS? Well, I did, and that is why I am here now.


----------



## Cloud

My older brother showed me Animal Crossing GameCube..at that very  moment I was amazed and fell in love with it xD


----------



## JabuJabule

My story's pretty short!

I got a Gamecube for my 8th birthday, December 2nd. My uncle got my StarFox Adventures as well. For Christmas that year, our uncle got us (me, my brother and sister) each a Gamecube game! He got my sister Luigi's Mansion (<3), my brother a Hot Wheels game (he got mad and threw it away, lol xD) and me, Animal Crossing. 

I remember when I first played it, I had no idea what I was doing! Rover asked me where I was going, and I just put "Home" (I must have been smart, I put it with a capital, as well as my name!) and continued. After, I was just HOOKED. I remember playing it every single day...and I feel my eyes tearing up a bit writing this up. I still have that town now, and I'm going to be 18 in December. That town...I will always have it.

And of course, I bought every game after. I remember stomping and crying when my brother got Super Mario 64 DS with his first Nintendo DS, in stead of ACWW. He ended up getting it, and I stole it every day when he wasn't playing it. >: )
Sadly, he doesn't really like Nintendo anymore, and has moved onto CoD and such. Sad thing, he's only going to be 15 in August...oh well.

In December, a few days before Christmas, my uncle passed away from Pancreatic Cancer. And I can't thank him enough...thank him for one of the best things that happened in my life. And that thing...is Animal Crossing. 

...


----------



## XenoVII

JabuJabule said:


> My story's pretty short!
> 
> I got a Gamecube for my 8th birthday, December 2nd. My uncle got my StarFox Adventures as well. For Christmas that year, our uncle got us (me, my brother and sister) each a Gamecube game! He got my sister Luigi's Mansion (<3), my brother a Hot Wheels game (he got mad and threw it away, lol xD) and me, Animal Crossing.
> 
> I remember when I first played it, I had no idea what I was doing! Rover asked me where I was going, and I just put "Home" (I must have been smart, I put it with a capital, as well as my name!) and continued. After, I was just HOOKED. I remember playing it every single day...and I feel my eyes tearing up a bit writing this up. I still have that town now, and I'm going to be 18 in December. That town...I will always have it.
> 
> And of course, I bought every game after. I remember stomping and crying when my brother got Super Mario 64 DS with his first Nintendo DS, in stead of ACWW. He ended up getting it, and I stole it every day when he wasn't playing it. >: )
> Sadly, he doesn't really like Nintendo anymore, and has moved onto CoD and such. Sad thing, he's only going to be 15 in August...oh well.
> 
> In December, a few days before Christmas, my uncle passed away from Pancreatic Cancer. And I can't thank him enough...thank him for one of the best things that happened in my life. And that thing...is Animal Crossing.
> 
> ...



Wow, beautiful, just beautiful. I am sorry to hear about your uncle and brother, such a shame.

My memory is a bit fuzzy, but here is how it went:


When I moved upstate, I always went to my neighbor's house after school. We always used to play Super Smash Bros Melee. It was Christmas and I must have just turned anywhere from 3 - 6 (so late 2003 - 2005) when I got my first system, the magnificent Gamecube. It came with Mariokart: Double Dash and a Star Wars game. not long after Christmas (maybe one or two days later) I picked up Super Smash Bros Melee. In January, I had some Christmas money to spend, so I spent it on: Legend of Zelda Wind Waker, Star Fox Adventures, a Lego Star Wars game, and Animal Crossing. I loved it, it was my favorite Gamecube game next to Mariokart and Smash Bros (those two will always hold a special place in my heart as they were my very first video games).

When the DS came out, I got a lot of DS games and of course, Animal Crossing: Wild World, which was when I really got into the series. As you can see, the story goes on. if you have read my bio, you can see I have many other system, I actually got them later in life along with many of the great games that were on those newer and older systems, and even though I love those systems, the one that holds an extremely special place in my heart is my Gamecube, it got me past some really tough times (as did the rest of my systems, but I was really young so those events traumatized me more than they would now). One was when my grandmother died, which was right around the time not long after I got my Gamecube.


----------



## Maarten707

Well, my story:

I was six and saw the game in a guide for games, saw what you can do in the game, and me and my brother bought it.
First I didn't understand it, and a year was passed by and I still hadn't worked for Tom Nook. Then, in 2008, I was 9 and could speak English since I was 8 years old (I'm Dutch). It was a lot funnier when I understood everything and now I've got the Gamecube, DS and Wii version, but don't play the DS version very much.


----------



## BroccliManRob

I remember my cousin playing AC on the Gamecube. After my brother and I saw it we fell in love with it. I remember my brother telling me about the changing time and weather and how it corresponded with the real world while pointing at the back of the game case where I saw KK. I remember the first time I got a statue after paying of my house, and than crying when the bell cheat wouldn't work...I also remember the day my Dad got me the DS Lite with Animal Crossing Wild World, good times.


----------



## JabuJabule

XenoVII said:


> Wow, beautiful, just beautiful. I am sorry to hear about your uncle and brother, such a shame.
> 
> My memory is a bit fuzzy, but here is how it went:
> 
> 
> When I moved upstate, I always went to my neighbor's house after school. We always used to play Super Smash Bros Melee. It was Christmas and I must have just turned anywhere from 3 - 6 (so late 2003 - 2005) when I got my first system, the magnificent Gamecube. It came with Mariokart: Double Dash and a Star Wars game. not long after Christmas (maybe one or two days later) I picked up Super Smash Bros Melee. In January, I had some Christmas money to spend, so I spent it on: Legend of Zelda Wind Waker, Star Fox Adventures, a Lego Star Wars game, and Animal Crossing. I loved it, it was my favorite Gamecube game next to Mariokart and Smash Bros (those two will always hold a special place in my heart as they were my very first video games).
> 
> When the DS came out, I got a lot of DS games and of course, Animal Crossing: Wild World, which was when I really got into the series. As you can see, the story goes on. if you have read my bio, you can see I have many other system, I actually got them later in life along with many of the great games that were on those newer and older systems, and even though I love those systems, the one that holds an extremely special place in my heart is my Gamecube, it got me past some really tough times (as did the rest of my systems, but I was really young so those events traumatized me more than they would now). One was when my grandmother died, which was right around the time not long after I got my Gamecube.



Thank you. Your story is quite touching as well.


----------



## Odette

My best friend bought WW when it was first released and urged me to buy it too. So I did, and we were both hooked for years. We'd visit each other's towns and compare our houses. I miss those times


----------



## Michelle

Well, the first glimpse I got of Animal Crossing was the original one for the gamecube when I was 12 when I was at my friend's house. She never said what the game was called, but I know now looking back that it definitely was the original AC. But when I finally bought the original DS, AC:WW was my first game. I eventually picked up the gamecube version as well shortly afterwards. So no one actually told me about it, but I was just drawn to it when I saw the game. It was love at first sight.


----------



## cutepixie88

I remember watching my friend on the bus in elementary playing it and i thought it looked so cute! I never knew what the game was called though. Then a year later when i got my first DS i saw a game at toysrus with familiar looking characters as the game my friend played, so bought it. And that's when i started getting addicted.


----------



## broadwaythecat

well, i first got it on my ds memory card but it got lost for so much time i forgot about it. but i started remembering little by little      then i saw city folk in kmart then i tottaly remembered then i got wild world


----------



## Rover AC

Please don't bump threads that haven't been posted on for weeks, you'll get the mods mad D:


----------



## SockHead

Rover AC said:


> Please don't bump threads that haven't been posted on for weeks, you'll get the mods mad D:



It's only 8 days since the last post cool ya jets man


----------



## Rover AC

Sorry :3


----------



## BellGreen

I found out by having an R4 when I was way younger. That was the first time I played Harvest Moon DS and Wild World. I got City Folk as well.


----------



## Rover AC

When I was 6 my next-door neighbour had WW, she let me borrow it for a while and I really got into it! I even finished the museum. I had borrowed it for about a year, checking her profile every now and then to make sure her character had got mail ect. I also payed off the mortgage and decorated the other floors that she hadn't touched. The house was truly amazing.

Anyway, eventually my pesky brother got hold of the game and made his own profile, thus destroying the house and town. He chopped all the trees down and left fruit everywhere. He wrecked the house, filling it with tacky decor. 

When my neighbour asked for her game back, I had no idea that my brother had changed the town or house. But I swear, I think I heard her scream from inside my house. But, she's forgave me and all's well. 

Sorry for you non-long readers.


----------



## donut256

My cousin tried to explain to me what animal crossing for gamecube, but I didn't really understand at all.  A few years later, when I got my first DS, I got a used Animal Crossing with it.  Since it was used, there was still an old file on it. I tried playing with it but didn't understand it AT ALL.  I eventually ended up in my house and accidentally picked up the furniture.  That confused me even more, but somehow I ended up restarted the game. After that I understood everything.


----------



## KCourtnee

I saw a commercial for it and one of my friends said it was really fun so I went out and bought it.

And here I am... 6 years later still loving this game


----------



## Julia AC

My ants and uncle told me about Animal Crossing PG for the GameCube, Then I tried that and I fell-in love that game forever. Then I heard about WW from a few cousins! Fell in love with that also. I had a huge house. (mansion) then I was tired of it then deleted my town and started all over from the first start, Then also got back too a huge house. Then I heard about accf from ants and uncles also I've had this game for a long time now I'm still in love with this game I always will be


----------



## SodaDog

Oh! my thread is popular! isn't that something!
Overall, thanks for sharing your stories!


----------



## BellGreen

My favorite game is ACCF, even though I need to try the first game real bad.


----------



## I'm in love

I saw the game on a magazine and it was close to Christmas but,I didn't have a Wii so.I wanted a wii so my grandfather got me a wii and he got animal crossing city folk.Then my friend had animal crossing wild world so I told my grandmother about it and she bought me animal crossing wild world


----------



## TrainerRosie

I went shopping with my mother once and I started looking around the store and I found Animal Crossing Game Cube. It seemed nice so I bought it, and then later I got Animal Crossing City Folk when I was trying to buy this other game, and finally I get Wild World.


----------



## Electric Owl

Back when Wild World first came out, one of my friends go it and played it at school a lot. It got me and a another friend playing, and addicted. I've been a hardcore fan ever since! It's actually funny introducing friends to the series, because I name their villagers as they run around, and it freaks them out! xD


----------



## LordSquid

Read about the Gamecube version in Nintendo Power (RIP Nintendo Power), and thought it looked cool so I got it.


----------



## PinkPeacoat

When I bought my DS in 2005, my mom said she would buy me a game, too. And so I chose Animal Crossing: Wild World, because I love animals and the cover looked really cute.


----------



## Juicebox

My sister's friend got a gamecube for Christmas, and she brought it over to our house when she slept over the next day. One of the games she got with her machine was Animal Crossing. My sister and I both fell in love with it.
A couple months later, my mom got my dad a gamecube for his birthday. My sister and I begged my Mom to get Animal crossing with it. We each got our own Memory cards, and it was love at first site.


----------



## Hazzaly

My cousin had it on gamecube. She lives in america so I only played it once with her, then many years later I saw wild world and thought I could give it a go


----------



## SockHead

The year was 2005. The DS was a big hit at my middle school. A close friend of mine was talking about his virtual town called Boston and the game he was describing sounded really cool. Found out it was Wild World. Now I had heard of Animal Crossing before because my sister got it for her gamecube a while back. (I never really got into that game though) So I ordered it off amazon or some online store. (I forget) I knew it was coming on a certain day and I was eagerly waiting for it to show up on my door step. I remember it was raining that day and my mom got home early and took the package inside so the game wouldnt get damaged in the rain. Played it all night. One of the most memorable moments in my gaming life.


----------



## Prof Gallows

SockHead said:


> .









Your description was very 1960's noir sounding.


----------



## Paint

Advert on TV, it looked sooo cool.


----------



## Winona

I actually have a rather funny story to tell...

Back when I was seven or so, I saw an advertise for the new Harvest Moon Game. 
I didn't know much about it, only that it had to do with animals and that I found it very cute. So I took all the money I could afford, asked my parents to bring me to the next toy store & came back with a Gamecube-game named "Animal Crossing". I wasn't able to understand English back then, I only saw the boxart with all the animals and the meadow on it... and thought I got the right game.

I played this AC for ages, really. I haven't even noticed that it was not Harvest Moon and had nothing to do with farming at all. When I found out about my huge mistake, it was kinda weird, but I was ok with it. My mistake brought me my favourite game of all times.

By the way: I got my first "real" Harvest Moon a couple of days ago, finally. It is a good game, though it can't catch up with AC, of course.


----------



## LemonCupcake

I was 8 years old,had just gotten my DS with the Nintendogs!So I opened the Nintendogs case and saw a little booklet which was advertising games....I checked it out and there I saw it,and I was all like:<<O-M-G SIMULATION-CAMP GAME WHERE YOU CAN CUSTOMIZE YOUR HOUSE!!!>>(yes i thought we were in a camp XD)Two years later,after a lot of hardships(i ordered it and got it after 3 months at christmas,lol)i finally got my hands on it!God,I can't explain how awesome it was!So the next day I went around and bragged to everyone XD!That's my story not so interesting,but i decided to post it anyway!


----------



## Fettuc

When was a kid i saw a review of it on toonami, ever since then i've been hooked!


----------



## Iced_Holly

The Japanese-only version, Animal Forest for the N64, was briefly mentioned in an Electronic Gaming Monthly magazine. And not too long after, I find out it was going to get updated for the GameCube and released in the US. Then, when Nintendo Power had a big article about it, my brother and I were sold on getting the game. Later that Christmas and well...you can guess what happened.


----------



## Klainette

I was at Blockbuster and I wanted to rent some game, I can't remember what. Someone else had rented the only copy so I got Animal Crossing: City Folk instead. I got obsessed with it, so after returning it I bought a copy from Gamestop


----------



## SockHead

Prof Gallows said:


> Your description was very 1960's noir sounding.



Swag


----------



## Chimera

My friend had it and let me play it on our way to the water park. Twas the DS version when I was in 4th grade.


----------



## Trakker

Had been eyeing the game at a Blockbuster when I was 5 or 6. Ended up renting the game and soon enough getting it for Christmas...


----------



## rivulet

When I was like 7 I saw Wild World in Walmart so I bought it because I thought it would be cool xD
I discovered AC:CF a few years later, the year it came out.


----------



## Justin

Saw the Gamecube game in a store shortly after I bought a Gamecube.  It was a Player's Choice game at the time and cheap so I thought I would give it a try.


----------



## Anna

Picked up the Wild World version in the shop and been hooked ever since then.


----------



## Pichu441

Because one of my favorite people on Youtube (PeanutButterGamer) mentioned Animal Crossing on several occasions. So I decided to try the gamecube version. I played it for a few weeks, then I got City Folk.


----------



## AnimalCrossingGirl101

My sister didn't play on some of her games anymore so she gave me them and one of them was Animal crossing: Wild world and then i found out one of my best friends also had it. Then i found gamecube population growing somewhere in the house so now i play that as well.


----------



## mattmagician

Saw it in a preview in Nintendo Power, back when it was still Animal Forest. 

Man I miss Nintendo Power.


----------



## Pudge

It was when I got a DS Lite and I got the New Super Mario Bros with it. In the manual there was an advert for ACWW and I thought it looked really fun so I ended up getting it. I of course became so addicted to it and about a year or so later I got ACGC and then when CF came out I got that too. Now I'm awaiting for AC3DS.


----------



## Dylab

Found it out from a friend


----------



## Toeto

In a inventory book of a Toy Shop, before the release from Animal Crossing Gamecube.


----------



## xflo555

I remember seeing the commercials and not really being interested. Then one day my friend got Animal Crossing and I went to check it out at his house. IT WAS AWESOME, so I got it a few days after that. 
That is thy story young brother. bravo


----------



## deadendking

I think I found out about it from a friend who also had a Gamecube at the time. We exchanged memory cards and everything. Then  WW came out, and we both got that, so we ended up playing AC quite a bit. Sadly, though, he left Animal Crossing and video gaming all behind. I'm not sure why to this date, but ever since then, we haven't talked much.


----------



## Officer Berri

My grandparents have been subscribed to Nintendo Power for as long as I can remember. One month, I received Issue 158. I was flipping through the pages like I always do when I came to page 80 and was greeted by the face of a white dog holding a guitar. "Welcome to Animal Crossing Population: Growing!" was pasted right at the top. My eyes were drawn to the animals lining the top and bottom of each page. This was one of the few times I actually read an entire article in the magazine. I was so excited, I asked my grandmother if she would buy it for me. She called all the stores she could and was told the game would not be out until September. I was disappointed, because the issue I held was the July issue. Because I had a subscription, I had the issue a month in advance so it was only June.

However, that didn't curb my excitement to play the game! All through that summer I stayed up until 3 in the morning every night reading the issue (and the two that followed, which had more coverage of the time) and planning what I would do everyday. I also designed some patterns that I would use on my clothes and on umbrellas. I saved up every dollar I could and the day the game came out.. it wasn't in the store we had pre-ordered it from! The shipment was late! My grandmother hunted for a Blockbuster so I could rent the game for one day. The next day I bought my copy and a copy of the strategy guide. It was the first game I ever spent my own money on, and is still my favorite game in the series and one of my favorite games of all time.

...Though I wish I knew where that guide went. It went MIA about 3 years later!


----------



## Lyssa

I remember being in a Toys R' Us... and I saw a guide book for it. I picked it up and flipped through the pages, and saw all the cute animals/graphics  and everything looked interesting to me! XD I asked my mom to get the guide book, which she said she would get the next day she went to work.... then I remember my dad taking me to Blockbuster for one of my weekly rentals - and I picked up Animal Crossing! (It didn't even occur to me it was the same game XD Didn't see the title on the guide book XD) I was playing through it - remembered I couldn't figure out day and night with the 24 hour clock for the life of me... but there was something about this game... and I had FUN. XD I remembered the clothing change noise BLOWING MY MIND for some reason when I first tried on some clothing XDDD Ahahaha.... so strange. Ended up buying it... still play it to this day. Good times, good times. :'D AC became one of my favourite video game series EVER. Arguably my ULTIMATE favourite!! That guide I got from my mom btw... I still use it too... it is heavily used XD it's all worn out. Eep! :X Sorry for long post XD


----------



## Mint

A classmate brought their brand new DS with Animal Crossing Wild World to school and I played it for a few minutes. At the time I found the game very boring. Once I saw the trailers for Jump Out and how it would be more customizable, I hunted down a used copy of Wild World to play in the meantime.


----------



## demoness

I remember reading that same issue as Officer Berri.  At first I wasn't interested in the game because I got the impression it was just another life simulator like Harvest Moon and I was terrible at those.  I thought the animals were neat though.

Fast forward to a week or two: I saw the release commercials and I saw it was something relaxing and uncomplicated.  I was sold.


----------



## Dustbunnii

While hanging out with one of my friends, she decided to have me play it (the GC version after it had come out) with the intent of angering Rover and Nook and all the villagers by always giving them the more mean/negative answers xD
Needless to say, I got the game for my gamecube shortly after and I've gotten every one after that. I can't wait for the 3DS version to come out 
of course, I'm going to have to make an attempt to get a 3DS before it comes out xD


----------



## Dizzard

I think I saw an article in the official Nintendo magazine about how there was some sort of petition to get the gamecube game localized outside of Japan and since that moment I was anticipating it.


----------



## Anna

Officer Berri said:


> My grandparents have been subscribed to Nintendo Power for as long as I can remember. One month, I received Issue 158. I was flipping through the pages like I always do when I came to page 80 and was greeted by the face of a white dog holding a guitar. "Welcome to Animal Crossing Population: Growing!" was pasted right at the top. My eyes were drawn to the animals lining the top and bottom of each page. This was one of the few times I actually read an entire article in the magazine. I was so excited, I asked my grandmother if she would buy it for me. She called all the stores she could and was told the game would not be out until September. I was disappointed, because the issue I held was the July issue. Because I had a subscription, I had the issue a month in advance so it was only June.
> 
> However, that didn't curb my excitement to play the game! All through that summer I stayed up until 3 in the morning every night reading the issue (and the two that followed, which had more coverage of the time) and planning what I would do everyday. I also designed some patterns that I would use on my clothes and on umbrellas. I saved up every dollar I could and the day the game came out.. it wasn't in the store we had pre-ordered it from! The shipment was late! My grandmother hunted for a Blockbuster so I could rent the game for one day. The next day I bought my copy and a copy of the strategy guide. It was the first game I ever spent my own money on, and is still my favorite game in the series and one of my favorite games of all time.
> 
> ...Though I wish I knew where that guide went. It went MIA about 3 years later!



Thats a cute story ;3


----------



## Kaia

A friend showed me the Gamecube version...sheesh, probably at least ten years ago? I've been hooked ever since! Not sure how _she_ found out about it, I think she rented it from Blockbuster or something. Thank you, Blockbuster! >0<


----------



## DaisyCrossing

I honestly don't remember too clearly. But back when I was a kid, I didn't really have games bought for me all that often so I'd just be taken to the blockbuster (or similar stores) and pick out random games to rent. So I'm pretty sure Animal Crossing for the gamecube was just one of those "Oh that looks interesting. What's this?". I'm fairly certain I never really saw commercials for it;


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

I bought myself a DS about 7 years back and having been a huge fan of Zoo Tycoon, I bought a DS that came with Animal Crossing Wild World. Lucky for me, the game wasn't a zoo creator, but the amazing game it truly is.


----------



## AmenFashion

I remember the night so clearly! I was probably 9 or 10 when it came out in 2001. My dad used to take me to Blockbuster every Friday to rent a new game.
I had already played most of the Gamecube games that were out at that time, so I was just going to leave with nothing. But for some reason as I was walking out, Animal Crossing caught my eye, and I just grabbed it. I saw the Winter picture and read that seasons change with real time on the back of the case, and just rented it. I didn't even know what it was about.
An hour into it once I figured out the gist of the game, I was hooked! My brothers ended up staying up and watched me play it until like 6am.
It was a big moment in my childhood!


----------



## Pelshko

I think I first heard about Animal Crossing in 2006, when Wild World commercials were airing in the UK. I didn't think it'd be my kind of thing, so I kinda forgot about it. 

Then a couple years later, I bought an issue of Official Nintendo Magazine with ACCF featured on the cover. They gave the game a positive review and said its great for newcomers, so I went and bought it on launch day. I enjoyed playing it, and decided to buy the gamecube version too, which I loved even more! Been a fan for almost 4 years now, not as long as most of you guys, but I still think it's a wonderful series


----------



## Feraligator

I saw an advert of it, and it looked boring.

Then my sister asked me if I wanted to get this game, I was like "okay".
And I got addicted to it and I have the original, DS and Wii versions.


----------



## Stevey Queen

My sister got it for Christmas and I played it. The first time I played it though I got bored and turned it off. I decided to try it again a couple days later and the villagers started saying wierd/rude stuff to me and i thought it was funny and I got hooked for life


----------



## bionic

My parents bought it for my elder brother on GameCube and then we all started to play it.


----------



## Treasu(red)

I was in a BestBuy and saw the GC game guide magazine w/ all the info in it. I looked at all the pretty clothes and thought, what an awesome looking game... a year later I figured out it was Animal Crossing and bought the game.  Then in 2005 I bought WW. And in 2013 I will buy AC:NL. Woop.


----------



## Hey Listen!

I went to my cousin's house one day and i saw him on the couch playing this colorful GameCube game on the couch.  We spent two days straight playing this.  I made my own character and paid off my debts.  And when I got home I got my dad to take me out to buy AC: Wild World and I've had a love for the game ever since.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

I was at a Gamestop and the original was in a bin for about $10 and it looked interesting so I bought it. This was probably late in 2002 when I got it. Definitely a way better blind purchase than Amazing Island as that game was absolutely terrible... Sad to say I choose it over Baiten Kaitos and have yet to even play that game.


----------



## crystal_skull

I rented it at a Hollywood Video store and loved it! I rented 3 more times and bought the game on my birthday. This was about a year after it came out.


----------



## fantasma

My father got me a little purple Gamecube and _Luigi's Mansion_.  Later on, we ended up getting AC because it sounded so cool (things happening in real time, ect).


----------



## Catarsi Sol

The first time I ever saw the game played was while I was at a cousin's house. I thought the game was really cute and stuff, he told me about all the things you could do in it and demonstrated some things. The eleven year-old thought that had to be one of the most amazing concepts ever for a game, (still holds true to this day). I especially couldn't get over how it went by real time, the only other game that I played that had that feature Pok?mon Gold/Silver/Crystal.

I got it later that year for Christmas (I honestly think now that winter has to be the most boring season to start out in and that playing it on Christmas just doesn't have the right feel!) along with several other games. Though that of stood out the most (well, Starfox Adventures too). I was pretty much hooked! Peewee, Gwen, Aurora, and Winnie (can't remember the other villager for the life of me) were my first villagers to the town and I just fell in love with all of them. I played it as regularly as I could to the summer or so and started to get bored of it because I had no one to play it with.

Few years later, whenever Wild World came out, I got that on New Year's Eve (yet another sucky day, haha). It didn't really grab me as much as the past game. I had another to play it with, but it just didn't seem as fun to me for some odd reason. All I remember is playing it on a rainy New Year's eve to New Year's day and then off and on for a month or so. (I'm really, REALLY hoping I'm not this way with New Leaf, doubt I will be though.)

City Folk's story isn't all that special, I picked it up this past summer while out with a few friends. I've been playing it off and on for awhile ever since, my husbear even joined in as well. Finally had more friends to play it with, too! We've all just been way too busy to play it. What with either college or working. Though, I have to say, my experience with City Folk was a heck of a lot more pleasant than Wild World's. Especially because it made me fall in love with two more villagers: Curt (seriously my spirit animal, hahaha) and Rhonda. 

Also, have some cute Curt art that I found:


----------



## Aryn Swifteye

My cousin showed me WW one time on her DS. I thought it looked fun. :3 When I got a Wii (like 1 or 2 years later) I remembered it and bought CF.


----------



## YanoShigun

My friend had WW on her DS and I decided to get it too.


----------



## Carole

I found out about WW from my daughter, who had it and said I would like it. I should have listened, because she knows what type of game I like! But, I didn't. Besides, I didn't have a DS console. 

She then got ACCF the day it was released. I happened to be at her house that day, and got to watch her open it and play. Then I flew home and went right out to buy my own copy of ACCF since I already had a Wii. I have been playing it every day for over four years by now.


----------



## Lessy

My cousins had the game and I was so interested in it! I then got a gamecube that year for christmas along with animal crossing


----------



## Joey

I got a second hand nintendo ds off someone and they had acww and then my friend got accf so then I got accf


----------



## oath2order

I just saw it at the store, and figured "Why not?"


----------



## Julie

I had barely moved to the US a few months before and my friend _forced_ me to get City Folk because she wanted someone to play with her online. I've been hooked ever since


----------



## LeAckerman

I saw it on SSBB, I became intrested when I did research about it. Ever since that day I became so obsessed with it.


----------



## Lauren

My cousin played WW so because I had a wii I decided too get City Folk (Lets go too the city) and that's it really


----------



## Takoyaki

My younger sister was playing it on her DS and then I got interested! And since then I've loved playing AC. I have the DS, Wii And 3DS game currently.


----------



## NanoStar

My mom had gotten ACG for herself on the release date,I wasn't interested at the time. weeks later she had gotten bored of the game, I picked it up, started playing and I've been a big fan ever since


----------



## Pudge

I found out about Animal Crossing in 2006 when I first got a DS Lite and "New Super Mario Bros". There was an advert for ACWW in the pamphlet, and it looked really fun so I got ACWW and I became completely addicted.

Then through the wonders of internet I found out about ACGC so I got that as well (and it became my favourite one), and then got ACCF when that came out. 

Now I'll be getting ACNL when it's finally released and it's all thanks to "New Super Mario Bros".


----------



## Username

This may seem a little weird, but i have no idea how i came to have a copy of AC:WW 
whether i bought it or it was given to me, i can't remember, i only know that ive been playing it for a few years, and had to have AC:CF when it was released.
I was pretty young when i got it, I can scarcly remember playing it for the first time.


----------



## Bree

I remember when my mom first bought me a GameCube with Animal Crossing because she had thought I'd like it... She was right


----------



## Jemjewel

Hubby bought it for me on the GC when it came out because he thought I would like it. He was so very right. We still own it and have our original town.

Can't wait for NL!


----------



## monokurotsu

I wish I had a Gamecube and played GC when I was younger. I only had a PS1. I don't recall how I heard about Wild World, I think I saw it in the used DS games. I loved how cute it seemed. I played some City Folk at my friend's, but I never bought it for my Wii.


----------



## keybug55

My brother had the gamecube version, so I used the memory card that came with it to start up my town


----------



## Bambi

keybug55 said:


> My brother had the gamecube version



Same for me. Brother played GC version and even tried to get me to play at the time but I didn't give it a chance. Wasn't until WW came out that I tried it.


----------



## Wish

I saw it when I was bought my Wii. I ended up getting Brawl instead of AC, but I ended up coming back a week later to get it.


----------



## ACking

The voices told me to buy it.


----------



## Stargirl

I got City Folk for Christmas of 2008 and have been addicted ever since.


----------



## XTheLancerX

When I was 4, way too young to play any video games, my 7 year old cousin and my 8 year old brother rented this game from a local movie/game renting place on new years eve, they thought it was cool you could have your own town, and they wanted something to occupy themselves to stay up till midnight. They played it for such a long time and I remember throwing a fit because they wouldnt let me play because I was so young I wouldnt know how to do anything, they told me it was too difficult to play to convince me i wouldnt like it. Then, a year later after I started to be able to read somewhat and was getting into video games a little bit (first one was Mario Party 2 on the N64 I believe). My 7 year old cousin got WildWorld for her DS because she liked the GC version so much. I kept watching her play that game and eventually got the game for gamecube when I was 5. Still remember the day I played it. I put a space right before my name when i typed it in because I thought the game wouldnt put it in for you.. 8 years later I still have the original town  my brother named the town Isabella and I plan to name my New Leaf town that as well. I like that name  I got a separate memory card so I didnt have to delete my original town. REALLY HAPPY I DID THAT!!!


----------



## Atlas.

A good friend of mine at the time was pretty much glued to her copy of Wild World. When I asked her what the game was about she said and I quote "it's just this game where you live with like these animal things and you have a town that you name. I named my town Bench". I kind of grew curious (especially with the 'Bench' thing) so I bought it and absolutely loved it. Still do, too.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ashamed to say I had heard it mentioned a lot over the years but never thought it'd appeal to me. Then a copy came with a 2nd hand Wii and I was completely hooked.


----------



## Arisu

One of my grade school friends played it, and she suggested I should get it to but I told her it sounded boring so she lend it to me for a week... After I gave it back I went straight to the game shop and bought my own (with my mommy) and afterwards another friend got it and her brother too so we were always playing together. =)


----------



## HeySonny

It's been so long ago. I can't even remember. I pretty sure I just saw it on the store shelf and decided to try it out. Loved it ever since


----------



## Shiny Star

The first Animal Crossing game I played as Wild World a few years back. It was in 2006 or 2007, I think. I found out about it through family and then a close friend of mine had the game too.


----------



## Lisha

Not sure, I think my mum randomly bought WW for me when I was 12. Instantly hooked.


----------



## PumpkinVine47

An ex-boyfriend, who showed me WW because he thought it would like it even though I wasn't into video games. >_<

It's kind of a funny story... I was suddenly dumped by a loooong term boyfriend whom I had spent a lot of money on over the years, including paying for a vacation we had taken less than a WEEK before, but had scheduled MONTHS earlier. (Yeah. _Yeah._) Well, I got to the "anger" phase of grief pretty quickly and within a month had moved on and started causally seeing another guy. New bf showed me Animal Crossing. In the meantime, ex-bf agreed to pay me back for half of the vacation plus whatever extra he could manage, given how he had mooched off me for years and kinda (hugely) owed me, so I told him "I want an extra $200 so I can buy a Nintendo DS and Animal Crossing: Wild World!" 

Then I broke up with the new guy. But I kept playing Animal Crossing! heh.


----------



## Taiga

My sister was playing it and ever since I was probably three years old, I always watched her wi-fi with my brother, collect fossils and talk to villagers. Although...when I wanted to play it...let's say I accidently deleted her town and never played it again until I got older to actually KNOW what things are.


----------



## Kabune

I can't remember how i first found out, but i got my brother and mom hooked. My first town is hard to remember too, but after our house got broken into during what i personally think was the worst year ever(Even tho Thats personal), I was without my PS1, my GameCube, my mom lost alot of valuable stuff, and it sucked major balls. I eventually got another GC, and that town was my most prized. The town where Vladimir became my favorite, and my family bonded playing AC:GC. I still have that town on my memory card. At some point when the Wii came out, i convinced my dad, and my bro to all pitch in and buy a Wii. Long story short, when renting movies and games from Hollywood video was still cool, i saw City Folk, and i rented it. I imported my character from WW and i had a blast. This rental got me hooked, and i eventually bought it. It was so hard getting mom to put down AC:GC and get into CF, but she loves it.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

I found out about Animal Crossing when browsing around on the now-dead Nintendo Channel when they were first promoting City Folk back in 2009. I didn't really think of buying CF until I eventually found out more about the game. Once I bought the game in July 2011, I was hooked. I then started going sites like Nookipedia, Animal Crossing Community, then I found out about you guys through jvgsjeff. I have since became a staff member on Nookipedia.


----------



## Lew

Saw wild world in the shop and randomly bought it, didn't really read anything about it.
I was annoyed at it for the first two weeks because I didn't know what to do (I was 7)


----------



## SecondSider

I found someone's lost copy of Animal Crossing: Wild World, and decided to play it. When I saw how fun the game was, I decided to keep playing it and help the real owner of the game. Later, the real owner was looking for the game, and I returned it to her. But I decided to get every game in the series for one Christmas, and then that's how I got interested in Animal Crossing.


----------



## Familitchi

Wow it's a very hard question but I found out about it so young. I think the most likely thing is that I found out about it on the internet. I remember I was on the official site of wild world, and I used to watch all the videos  and I wanted the game so badly, but I didn't have a DS. Then when I got one, I didn't get the game immediately, but one day at the supermarket I saw it and recognised it, I bought it and played to it all night long.


----------



## Feraligator

I was in the Game store looking for a new DS game to play. I looked at Animal Crossing, and thought: "This game looks so boring", and put it back. A few weeks later, my sister said she could get a discount for me and get a lot of games for my DS. One of my choices was Animal Crossing, and I tried it out.
I had no idea what to do, so I kept playing it. And now I'm hooked.

I do miss the first time playing Animal Crossing...
"Mum! I've payed of my mortgage!"


----------



## Pizza Prince

Oh in sixth grade, during nature's classroom, one of my best pals (though we were just talking t the time) asked me if i had ever played Animal crossing. I told her I hadn't and she started telling me about it. I was really excited to play it and so a couple days later I was at Walmart and saw wild world (I think it had recently come out? i can't remember), so I bought it. 
Later I asked her if she wanted to play it with me and she was like, "huh what?? how?" and it turns out that she had the original gamecube version omg. We would trade games with each other every now and then and eventually i got population growing and she got wild world and much joy was had. 

The end. u v u


----------



## Marceline

I'm not certain, but I must have seen it on the club Nintendo page. I thought it looked neat, and so I brought it. Best choice I've ever made.


----------



## pearly19

My boyfriend introduced me to ACNL D never played animal crossing before i met him <33


----------



## meriwether

my brother got it when i was maybe 4-5? and he was only 6-7 at that time. i don't remember when he got it, but i've been playing it for as long as i can remember, and before i even learned how to read


----------



## mynooka

I had heard about Animal Crossing back when it came out for the GameCube but never played or really knew what it was about.  I never really looked into until I got a 3DS and was looking for games to get for Christmas.  I saw how much praise it was getting pretty much everywhere and picked it up for $20.


----------



## bigger34

I saw an ad for WW somewhere and I thought it looked cool, so I asked for it along with a DS.


----------



## JessaBelle

My friend told me and my husband about it once. 
Then  a couple of weeks later, my husband brought it home for me! I had actually kinda forgotten about it so it was a huge surprise. I'm sure glad he remember tho


----------



## PsychoNobody

My girlfriend showed me the game, it looked nice and so I decided to try it out. No regrets.


----------



## Bleeborg

I guess the first time i ever heard of AC was through Egoraptor's awesome series.


----------



## Boosh

I used to post on a forum when I was learning to drive. Random! But a poster on there was a huge gamer and mentioned Animal Crossing (WW) a lot. I was looking for some new games and bought it knowing not a lot about it thinking I would give it a go. I was hooked!


----------



## toxapex

My older brothers had the GCN one. I should play that one again, because I had very little idea what I was doing at the time (I was in kindergarten lol)


----------



## strawberrywine

I was in my Mom's car riding with my brother and when I peeked over his DS, he was playing Wild World pretending to play tag with Tom Nook.


----------



## cosmic-latte

My best friend gave me Wild World for Christmas several years back. I think I play more than her now


----------



## Tao

My friend kept going on about how he wanted New Leaf because he played the older games all the time back in school. I wasn't entirely sure why because the way he described it (which was an 100% accurate description now I've played it) sounded like it was a boring pointless game with no actual reason to its existence. 

I kind of bought it to see why he thought it was so good and, well, I ended up enjoying it. 



Isabelle kind of made me play it too. She was just an adorable mascot and despite me not wanting to admit it, an appealing mascot can make me buy a game.


----------



## timbo

I just saw lots of ads on the tv, and i thought well that is worth a try!
so i got to the store and bought the game and i don't regret it.


----------



## GumCat

Completely just from seeing friends play at the one friend's house we were always at. They were so into it that it made me get it for my own gamecube.


----------



## Fearthecuteness

A friend of mine introduced me to it. I loved it and bought myself a copy of it.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Actually, I don't remember.


----------



## Meliodas

I slightly don't remember, but I'm pretty sure that we were at EBGames and we noticed Animal Crossing, looked at the back, and decided to buy it at a whim. That was Animal Crossing City Folk. We started to play and then when New Leaf came out I got it as well. We found that both games were really good and so I keep playing the games often.


----------



## ACupOfTea

My friend had Wild World when we were younger, and after watching her play it I wanted it for myself. I heard about New Leaf from Tumblr.


----------



## registholalugia

You guys DO realize someone posted a message after 2 years.... Outdated... But anyway, I first played Animal Crossing City Folk  My sister told me about it and it was an amazing community. I later learned about the belltreeforums later, I was on ACC (Animal Crossing Community) having fun, and when I got new leaf, I found these forums. I plan on sticking here for ever when I am playing Animal Crossing, this is an amazing game that anyone casual can enjoy, or someone that isn't.


----------



## Soggyhands

My brother owned a GameCube (It's mine now!) and we bought Animal Crossing with it. Him, his friends and I always played on that town. What I remember most about this game was how I was jealous at my brother for having a big rocket ship in his house, so I would always try to steal it so I could have it.


----------



## Oakhaven

I found out about it because my sister got the game before I did, and she totally loved it! She bugged me for the longest time to get the game, and I finally did as a birthday present for myself. I pretty much instantly fell in love with it, and the rest was history!


----------



## pippy1994

My brother told me about it, he said I'd like it. This was back before the GC version was released.


----------



## crossinggirl

My friend's mom got me into it.


----------



## Multipass

I saw my sister playing for two years
and now after my recent hospital visit she offered to give me her 3ds and the game
I'm gonna be starting the game today, so hopeful that it will help me spend good times in my forced bedrest


----------



## Alyx

One year for Christmas we got the Nintendo Gamecube and Animal Crossing (I think it was 2002 or 2003). Been hooked ever since.


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

Youtube


----------



## al-tirah

A guy from the game store suggested it to my husband.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

My childhood friends had a gamecube and would often play AC when I slept over. I never understood it until I saw it was coming out for DS. Whole reason I bought a DS. I played that up until I was able to get a 3DS the following month that New leaf was released. Now I have a 3DS, a 2DS and run 3 towns


----------



## P.K.

My relatives from America gave my family and I a gift for us kids which was a Gamecube and some games for it like Crash Bandicoot, Mario Party and yes, Animal Crossing.


----------



## kirstyx

my brother showed me an ad for it, and straight away told me i'd love it. he bought me DS for my birthday when i was a kid, which came with Wild World, i then bought City Folk for my Wii, and now i'm completely hooked!! bought myself a 3DS just so i could play the New Leaf, haha


----------



## K.K. SIider

I didn't really find out about AC on my own. When I was little, my mom just bought it one day and I've loved it ever since.


----------



## Gabriellaa

I have literally no idea. I was really young and i think i heard someone on the internet mention it somewhere along my travels. When christmas time rolled around I had nothing I wanted, knew nothing at all about the game, but said "I want animal crossing gamecube" and I got that (amongst other random things) And fell in love with the franchise immediately lol

EDIT: Before i bought it i thought it was literally helping animals cross a river like frogger and had something to do with adding and counting. When I got it i was thrilled and it even made me want to become an interior designer when i was little


----------



## Jamborenium

I found out about the game while watching tv back when the first game was being advertised.


----------



## SRS

Well I was first aware of it because there was a Cracked article about it. I started playing it because my boyfriend played the GameCube one way back in the day and thought it would be fun to get the new one and share a town together. He was right.


----------



## Lock

Played the GameCube version during recess in 8th grade with my classmates. My teacher was into video games so he would bring in his collection so we could play. Instead of a classroom pet we had a classroom town lolz I remember we had a strategy guide to keep track of what got obtained. That was definitely a fun year.


----------



## HeyPatience

My moms bestfriend had it. She bought it shortly after it came out, and let me play it one day when she was babysitting me and Ive been playing ever since


----------



## skelthy

I got NL for my birthday last year, it's actually my first AC game! I love it so far, and am hopelessly addicted >.<


----------



## Shax

One of my friends had the first game, and they let me play it. I ended up really liking it, so I asked my mom to get it for me and she did. I've been playing on and off ever since.


----------



## ThatLancer

My sister picked up Wild World at Wal-Mart and I thought it looked great. Ended up buying my own copy, and here we are now. Jeez, it doesn't feel like 2005 was that long ago...


----------



## Balverine

My kid brother had it, and finally talked me into playing it lol


----------



## Kuroh

I saw City Folk at Gamestop six years ago and ended up buying it


----------



## Multipass

My sister played it for two years and then I got sick and bedridden so she gave me ther #DS xl and animal crossing and tekken and mario yay


----------



## Hirosuka

My brother was obsessing over it when it first came out and always told me about how he was gonna buy animal crossing, which is the "best game ever" according to him. I honestly didn't care about anything he said about animal crossing bc I didn't know what it was, it seemed stupid and I was already attached to Pokemon..and he's a lot younger than me so I couldn't care less. Once he actually bought it..haha I ended up buying my own copy and obsessing over it as well ._. it's been two years and I still do


----------



## abelsister

I had the wii version first, lel ~


----------



## Melchoir

I got Wild World for Christmas one year. My friend also got it, and it turns out our parents had decided to buy it for both of us so we'd have a way to connect and play together when we weren't actually together. It never really worked out though since the DS internet connection was always really crappy, and the Friend Code system was complicated for a child to figure out.


----------



## Astro Cake

Through friends being excited for New Leaf along with jokes about Animal Crossing in general.


----------



## PlasmaPower

I believe I heard of it on the internet before New Leaf was released. In fact, it made me get another 3DS just so I could play Animal Crossing: New Leaf.


----------



## spCrossing

I found trophies of Tom Nook, K.K. (He was called Tokatake in that game), and Mr. Resetti in Melee, I was curious to know what game these guys were from...too bad I never found out the name for this game until freaking Brawl came out.

Though my interest did peak during the long hype for New Leaf, and I did manage to play ACGC via emulator a long time ago, but I officially begun with City Folk......a month before New Leaf came out....and then I played ACNL in October of 2013 (the week release of Pokemon X & Y) and became the stupid stupid fan that I am today.


----------



## 0xalis

I was 5 and at my babysitters house (across the street from my own lol) and they needed to occupy me so they set me in front of the gamecube and asked which game I wanted to play. When they said "animal crossing" I thought it was going to be like frogger lol. 

But they made me a character and gave me a house in their town and it instantly became my favourite thing. 
I distinctly remember one of them having the lovely set in their upstairs room and ever since then I've had a lovely set in one of the upstairs rooms in every town I've had.


----------



## Resi

I was at a friends house and they let me play their video games. Whatever AC which was on the Gamecube at the time (Don't remember - I just remember I didn't understand why the animals were crossing.) I hated the game because the villagers were rude to me, since I was like 4 years old I didn't like it ;;
A year or two ago, a friend on another website persuaded me to get the game, so I ended up buying it with a coupon. ^^


----------



## RebeccaShay

I bought the ACWW for my Ds way back when. When I saw New Leaf I actually went out and bought a 3ds XL


----------



## hzl

advert on tv for new leaf made me just HAVE to buy the game - and a 3ds because I didn't even have a ds let alone one for acnl


----------



## mayorofparadise

I love animals and i loved my nintendo ds... so i asked for animal crossing wildworld when i was younger for my birthday. Am 20 years old now and still hooked


----------



## htmlad

I was really little and my godfather gave me his copy of the GC version because his son didn't want it anymore.  I played all the time, and have owned every game in the series since!


----------



## Snowtyke

I honestly can't remember.


----------



## pharbro

my aunt sent me a bunch of her old ds games when i was a kid and there were tons of goodies and wild world was one of them!!


----------



## hollowbunnie

I actually have always known about it since the gamecube one came out but for some reason it took me years to actually play, until new leaf came out that i finally played it. People were raving about new leaf so I tried it and I havent looked back


----------



## Llust

I bought it due to envy. My brother tried getting me into buying it, but after seeing a few screenshots and trailers I thought it was some pointless game for kids. Yet here I am playing it non-stop :/ I was into pokemon at the time (pokemon x specifically) and while I'd zone into pokemon, by brother would brag about the so called amazing things in the game. I actually thought it looked fun and cute watching the actual game play up close, so I ended up buying it as well haha..but after I bought it, I dropped pokemon and never finished the game. Then the most recent pokemon game came out- I got into that since I took a break from animal crossing. In the middle of the pokemon game, I decided to randomly check on my town and clear up a few weeds, see which villagers I lost etc and get back into pokemon. Nahh, my addiction started again and I ended up not finishing that pokemon game either ._.


----------



## Ramza

I saw commercials for it back in 2002 and every know and then G4 (around when it first began broadcasting) would have some things related to it playing.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

My cousin introduced me to animal crossing for the GameCube and I fell in love with it. After that I knew that I would continue to play this game series.


----------



## noctos

My sister used to be a subscriber to these Manga magazines way back. There was an ad for ACWW on the back and as I was obsessed with stuffed animals and pets in general, it caught my attention. I'd smuggle the magazine away and just look at the picture and all the animals before I went to bed. I was a shy kid so I never dared ask my parents for the game ;; a few years later my sister bought Wild World and she didn't like it, so I got it instead. 

I think this is the ad actually! It brings back memories heheh


----------



## ashjaed

It was the bundled game with the GameCube! :3


----------



## conorbamodwyer

*My discovery of Animal Crossing was magical. My best friend, Kate, and I were looking at games in the gaming section of the local toy shop. We were looking for something new and fun. Our eyes literally clasped Animal Crossing Wild World at the same time and we lunged towards it. We weren't allowed buy it on the day, we had to wait until Christmas (She was 7, I was 8) so on that fateful Christmas Day, we both got the game that we'd be hooked to for years. 

A few Christmases later and we both got Wiis and Animal Crossing City Folk. She would literally bring her entire Wii to my house and we'd set up two TVs next to each other and play side by side all day long. We bought 3DSs the day they came out and had to wait for what seemed like an eternity for Animal Crossing New Leaf as the date was pushed further into our lives. On the 14th of June 2013, we went to town at 7am (extremely early for people like us), waited outside the tiny little GameStop in our tiny little city (there was one other person there) and bought ACNL. We went back to my house where we had emptied the shed in my garden and had made a small gaming hut, and hibernated there for a while. 

I can safely say that Animal Crossing was the finest game discovery we made.*


----------



## Daveyx0

I found out about the series a long time ago... probably in the GameCube era. I was more into other Nintendo titles back then and really did not have the money to start with a new unknown series (I was quite young and did not get any allowance). Years passed and only ONE WEEK AGO I actually decided to give the series a try. Especially after Villager's appearance in Smash, I could not resist any longer... I bought one for myself and my little brother so we could play together. We are both hooked now


----------



## K9Ike

was walkin  around best buy looking fore wii games to rent,and saw animal crossing city folk,i rented it then bought it i loved it


----------



## Liseli

Back in 2003, my sister introduced me to the first game. And then I started to fall in love with it and the series itself.


----------



## uwuzumakii

I don't clearly remember how I got it, I think I bought it at a store since it was on sale, but I do remember that City Folk was what introduced me to this true Nintedo gem!


----------



## Pheenic

I found out about the series through jvgsjeff on youtube like 4 or 5 years ago. Even though i couldnt do anything over wifi i knew from his videos its a game i may like and when i say city folk in walmart when shopping i had to get it and i did and fell in love with it. c:


----------



## Duzzel

Haha, I watched jeff all the time before New Leaf came out. It got me so hyped!

I guess around 2003 or so I found AC:GC and decided to try it out. Nothing drew me to it since I never saw commercials or ads. I guess it was serendipity, haha. 
I vaguely remember times where I would have to jab a pencil in my tv to turn it off (the power button fell out) because it was past my bedtime and I'd be up fishing or looking for Wisp.


----------



## nolifequeen

My ex boyfriend told me about it. He was excited for New Leaf to come out, and I hopped on board and bought it with him.


----------



## peachy13

I'm not sure who got it in my family, but I got the GameCube version when I was about two or so. I've gotten every one since then.


----------



## Mr Coffee

I was on my 3DS browsing through the eShop. I saw Animal Crossing: New Leaf. I watched some videos, and I loved it.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Way back in the day one of my besties came over to stay a few nights during the summer, so she brought along her gamecube and Animal Crossing. At the time to be honest I thought it seemed kind of stupid, just watching her run around and talk to people, I was so used to seeing action video games, and the only games I really played at the time were RuneScape and Spyro. So at the time I wasn't interested. Then just last year or so one of my friends came over and while we were talking she was like "Oh crap, my town!" Cause I guess she had been playing on the way to my house and I sat next to her and she showed me her museum and all the cool and cute things, showed me the island and stuff. I thought it was so cute and it seemed so relaxing now that I have a life full of stress. So I had to get it, and when more of my friends got it pushed me even more. Now I am addicted, and I only wish I would have gotten the older games and grew with it.


----------



## The Bell Master

Found it in a sale bin, and got addicted for, like, 4 years. It's all a blur after that, but I've been playing ever since!


----------



## Leslie Violet

My brother told me about it and I bought it a whim when I had my ankle broken since I had nothing else to do all day


----------



## failedexperiment

when the gamecube game was released it became real popular around my school. it might have been a commercial that tipped me off to it though.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

I saw it on the eshop and wanted it for a long time i think


----------



## AcidLucidity

I'm not really sure how I found out. Maybe Blockbuster when they were selling GCN games. I think at the time they were on sale too. When I found the game case I read the back to know what the game's about and then I bought the game without a second thought.


----------



## Espionage

My (ex) mates gave me a copy not long after them getting the original for DS, when I saw them playing it I was hooked which is why they bought me a copy of it for my birthday back when the original first came out. Since then, AC:NL is my life  hehe. Even though I admit there's a lot of downtime and or boring parts of the game, but with that said with everything to do especially with NL, the options are almost limitless.


----------



## Kenshingumi

I dont really know, too long ago


----------



## 7-tan

I think I find out about Animal Crossing through an advertisement when I was in elemantary school and I had my first Ds. After I wanted Ac so much but I had to wait a long time  and then I got it for my communion.


----------



## Mick

I used to have a flash card for my very first DS, and I tried the DS one at one point. It was ugly and felt weird though, so I tossed it aside and never looked at it again. 

I didn't actually get interested in AC until I saw gameplay of New Leaf before it was released, and it looked like a lot of fun. So I got it, and that was that.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

My aunt played Wild world and she told my sister who told me... now I love it.


----------



## Romaki

The electronics store displayed a DS with that game inside, and I would just play hours there before getting my own copy.


----------



## Utsukishi

When I had sleepover over at my best friend's house, we used to play games together. One day she was playing Animal Crossing: City Folks and I got hooked. Decided to get a wii and the game too~


----------



## Cariicarky

Either my older sister's babysitter or a kid at her babysitter's house was playing WW, so she decided to get it, which got our whole family to start playing it. :3


----------



## nerdatheart9490

While we were growing up, my brother was always the first one to get any video game or system. He was older and always got the cool stuff. So he was the one with the gamecube, and he was the one who played the first animal crossing game. I was allowed to watch him play and I really really loved it. Eventually, he let me make a character and play with her once a week. When the xbox got popular, he abandoned his gamecube and gave it to me. I played that game all the time! 

Years later, my best friend asked me if I was going to be buying acnl. I recognized the ac part of the name and looked it up. I didn't know they made a whole series of games! I thought the original was the only one. I got acnl a week after it came out. I love it. I sometimes go a few months at a time without playing, but when I do play it, I get hooked and play all day for weeks on end.


----------



## emolga

I saw Wild World in Walmart when I was six or seven.


----------



## artisansystem

Saw Wild World at Gamestop, looked at the box, thought it was adorable, begged my parents to buy it for me, and then freaked out when New Leaf came out and bought it immediately.


----------



## Kaioin

Got the original game for Christmas!


----------



## Araie

Well.. I remember years ago, my family got me and my sister a Wii. And guess what game came with it?_ Animal Crossing: City Folk_. A while after that I got_ Animal Crossing: Wild World_ and just continued from there!


----------



## Minerva

My friend recommended New Leaf and I picked it up.


----------



## alesha

I saw the first new leaf advert. I got it on the release.


----------



## Kaitrock

I saw a commercial for wild world and I was completely obsessed!


----------



## AccfSally

Saw the original game's commercial on TV. Got it on it's release day, but played it until that one squirrel villager I liked moved on me. Then in 2009 I saw City Folk and bought it, and actually stayed into AC.
Then I decided to buy ACGC again  along with WW, which I kinda regret buying


----------



## MokaAkashiya

When I was 13 on the day my baby brother was born I went out with my grandparents to go get a game while I wait for my mum to come home from the hospital. I went to my local game shop I think it was GAME but anyway, saw the gamecube game there I think it just came out too. Played it loved it and still do but I want an actual main series game not any of this side game nonsense.


----------



## Maeka

I've known about AC since Gamecube but I never played it until Animal Crossing New Leaf came out. Harvest Moon was my cup of tea prior to ACNL but I do wish I played AC games before ACNL. Glad I finally did


----------



## ZekkoXCX

I saw a ad of Wild world in 2007 
Since then i dont have soul


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

When the Wii still had internet compatibility, I used to use its various applications like the Check Mii Out Channel, Everybody Votes Channel, etc. The application I used most however was the Nintendo Channel that had trailers for the latest Nintendo games, E3 Presentations, and my personal favorite, Nintendo Minute. I forget how I came across it, but I became interested in City Folk.


----------



## Pauline

A couple of years after the Nintendo GameCube was released in North America, I received a platinum console and Mario Cart: Double Dash for Christmas. My parents later took me to Game Stop where I found a used copy of Animal Crossing that someone had sold. Animal Crossing was unknown to me before I came across it as a 7-year-old. It's been almost 13 years and I'm still in love with the games; I've played the GameCube version, Animal Crossing: Wild World, Animal Crossing: City Folk, and Animal Crossing: New Leaf. I'm debating whether or not I should purchase Happy Home Designer. This thread has made me nostalgic...


----------



## Becca617

Back about in 2010 or so, my big brother had Wild World and City Folk and I watched him play it. He let me make my own character and I got addicted. He abandoned Animal Crossing now, because of the Xbox 360/1. So now I have WW, City Folk, and New Leaf to myself. <3


----------



## granolabear

I got an original DS for Christmas when it first came out, and Wild World came with it. I had never heard of AC before, but I actually logged a lot of hours on the game, when I actually wanted a DS just to play pokemon lol  I've been hooked ever since!


----------



## radioloves

A close friend of mine owned the previous nintendo pink DS lite and played animal crossing wild world a head of time, so once I got my own pink ds we played the same game together since she recommended it, ever since then I really liked it and played so much I crushed my game, now I'm playing animal crossing new leaf woohoo~


----------



## Rabirin

My sister had wild world and I played it and I thought the game was pretty cool and unique, so I decided to purchase my own. it was the start of an addiction


----------



## Kristen

My sister and I rented the Gamecube version of the game from a video store and she played it first. She came to me afterwards and said the game was so good and that I had to try it. Ever since then, I've been playing Animal Crossing.


----------



## DoctorGrunge

When I was a kid I saw a copy of it at Target and thought it was the neatest looking video game ever and bought it with some of my birthday money. Oh and it came with a free memory card ( the game took up most of the memory card though but whatever)


----------



## merve-chan

My parents have German friends whom come over once in a while (or we visit them). They have 4 boys as kids and one of them had a ds whom I always played Mario with. One day I saw him playing ACWW and I really liked how it looked so I played it on his ds (in German lol) and asked my parents to buy it for me too. Got hooked after that!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Growing up, my older sister had an NES and I loved playing and watching her play the Mario Bros games. So I bought a DS Lite in 2005 or 2006 so I could play those games again. I remember seeing Wild World in Walmart and Target while I was browsing and I thought the cover looked really cute. I finally bought a copy in late 2007. The reason I waited so long is because I didn't know anything about it.


----------



## Buttons

Got wild world on an old ds chip that had like 50 games on..


----------



## bakugoon

i cant remember why


----------



## lazyislander

i had just recently moved in with my cousins in puerto rico, and they decided to show me animal crossing for the gc b/c they thought i would like it, and boy, did i ever. i immediately bought myself a copy. and the wii version had just come out as well, so i snagged that as soon as it hit the shelves. i was never one for wild world, although i do own it. i own all of them lol and pft, people say i have a problem.


----------



## Thericefish

I was really young and stupid, so a few days after Christmas I just got my DS and I wanted to buy a game for it. I didn't really care what game I just wanted to buy something for it and spend money, stupid I know. Anyways, my sister saw it on the shelf and we went and asked the guy who was doing the Wal-Mart game section at the time what he thought of the game he said it was really good and then I had my heart set on buying it. My mom said I should wait and do some research on the game but I was bullheaded and I went and got it. I came home popped it in and I fell in love.


----------



## pika62221

I was a subscriber to Nintendo Power since the late-80's, so in 2002 when they talked about this new game I wasn't very interested. When I heard it had NES games in it and used the e-reader though, that's what sold me, so I've been with it since November of 2002, and glad I did, the main series is getting pretty good as New Leaf outshines pretty much every entry, but just barely beats e+ though, that's by far my favorite console version.


----------



## gingerbread

I don't remember how I first learnt of the first game in the ac series that I played (I think it was wild world), but I learnt of new leaf about a month before my birthday (probably the year I joined this forum) because I saw an ad on tv for it lmao.


----------



## Dim

My older brothers had wild world and I encouraged them to buy the gamecube version. I tried the gamecube one and that's where my addiction started. I loved it so much.


----------



## Mayor Rose

aah, when i was a wee-one, i was always playing my gameboy or gamecube
and just animal crossing was a game that fell into my hands? along with a bunch of others? i have two siblings and we all had dses, and just played with one another. i think me and my sister shared a game at one point, but i think we all had separate games. pretty sure i lost mine and i combined with her? not very exciting. there was no falling meteorite with the game in it or w/e sorry not very exciting.


----------



## Chemical X

Saw a super cheesy commercial about it on tv. 

My sister got me a 3DS XL bundled with it and a kpop album for my birthday; that was when I discovered the world of Animal Crossing.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

I first heard about it with the wild world and city folk games. At the time, I wasn't invested with the series. Though that changed with the new leaf game. Since then I've really liked the series. Though personally, I think I'll pass on the Amiibo festival game. Haven't been a huge fan of party games for a while.


----------



## innerutopia

Many years ago, when my brother and I were kids, there was a movie rental store in our town that had video game rentals as well. We usually rented a different game every few weeks, and one day we picked up Animal Crossing on the Gamecube. I've loved it ever since!

Fun fact, that store is also how I discovered the Harvest Moon series!


----------



## SoftFairie

I started playing when wild world came out due to a friend having the game, I then learned later that there was an ac for gamecube.


----------



## stained_cheri

Saw a cute commerical about ACWW and had to have the game! I looked up reviews and asked my mother to buy it for me and ever since then I've been in love with AC and play it whenever life does hit lol


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525

I've heard about it by going on many forums and I was like eh I don't know. But years later I herd people talking about new leaf on my old forum and I decided to break down and buy it and I loved it since.


----------



## drizzy

ahhh i don't even know, i just remember getting a gamecube when i was maybe 7 or 8, and it was one of the first games i got from my mom to play. so, yeah. not sure where she heard of it from, but i know it's stuck with me ever since. :')


----------



## StrawberryTiger

Through chuggaaconroy's Let's Play. I might have known something about the series before, not sure, but he really made me interested in the whole universe of AC. And so, I finally bought the game (New Leaf) myself, yay!

I believe there was hype over the series in the internet as well, so that, too.


----------



## Sjokolade

I watched my friend play it.


----------

